# How to get an escaped rat.



## imperfectboi (Aug 2, 2008)

Ok so I bought this really nice $80 cage just a few months ago. I get woken up to OMG DAN YOUR RAT. Duffy was just running around my room. I'm like how the **** did that happen. Within a few months they managed to chew a big hole in the back of the cage. Ok seriously WHAT THE Heck ! Besides wasting $80 You think since rat's do like to chew even when there's a wood house, wood blocks and wood logs that they would make the bottom a little more freakin durable RIGHT. It's called the Rat Habitat for god's sake ! As I was typing I saw a piece a brown something whiz by so they are now all back in a different cage which Duffy and Adele lived in for months without making any holes. Could it be it's made out of better material ? Let's see how much more cheap stuff we can make outta plastic. I wouldn't be so mad but for 1 I woke up to i rat out of the cage and the other one missing all together and Adele was probably just sitting in the cage like (Now I know there was 2 more rat's in here with me ? Wait you mean I got this whole cage to MYSELF ? HECK YEAH) But still the other cage is small, there's no stairs and probably not big enough for 3 rat's and on top a that the 2 job's I applied for Well 1 has state in there's doin survey's and seeing if the place is up to code and that's why they haven't called me back and the other place LOST my freakin application TWICE ! I did an interview and they didn't have my application online so I filled out a paper one. I come back in and and do another interview and it's the same questionnaire that the first lady asked me and they proceed to tell me that Yeah so n so tells me that I should have your paper application around here somewhere. It's like Seriously this is a NURSING HOME shouldn't you have your **** a little more together ? Sorry I might just be venting but all in all this stupid cage which my dumbass bought anyway, Note to future rat cage makers DON'T MAKE SOMETHING AND NAME IT RAT HABITAT IF THEY CAN CHEW THROUGH IT IN ONLY 2 MONTHS ! So basically there's a big ass hole in a cage that I don't have the money to replace.


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

I "love' your language to express yourself ???


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

The language in your post was pretty unneccessary... there are young members on this forum too - I'm sure their parents would love to know they read this kind of language on a rat forum.


----------



## cheyenneobvious (Jun 29, 2009)

wow...


----------



## Gma and Gpa P (Jan 17, 2009)

Gee, I'm SO glad I opened this thread to read while my grand-daughter was standing behind me, looking at rat pictures over my shoulder.


----------



## imperfectboi (Aug 2, 2008)

Is this better? Sorry I was just really mad.


----------



## Gma and Gpa P (Jan 17, 2009)

Yes, thank you! There are still a few words I know my grand-daughter can read, but it is a good thing I can read faster than she can. 

But from what I can gather in your original posting, you were just venting? Not really looking for answers to how to catch the escaped rat?

I can totally understand your frustration, first with the rat cage manufacturer, and then again at the nursing home for losing your application. You would think (at least, *I* would) that since it is supposed to be a professional occupation, they would be better able to keep track of your application. So are you really sure you want to work there? They might lose a patient, or even your paycheck!

As for the rats and their chewing habit, they are rats! They don't give a flying flip if you give them LOTS of chewable things to destroy, they want to chew on what they want to chew on. Thankfully, mine have not chewed through their cage. My 3 oldest girls are in a FN. Even though they could probably fit between the bars of their cage, they haven't tried to escape from it. Yet. Knock on wood! And the 3 younger girls are also in a ferret cage, and I KNOW 2 of them can fit between the bars but haven't tried any escapes from it either.


Good luck with the cage and your rats! Maybe you should contact the maker of the cage and let them know they need to make a stronger cage? Even send them pictures of the damage your rats have done to their POS cage.

Anita


----------



## Corpseflower (Jun 12, 2009)

Call the company and complain? That's what my step mother does anytime something messes up and she almost always either gets another or reimbursed. Though, she is kind of fiesty. 

And btw; if they're still escaped, I would try putting something really yummy on a plastic grocery bag. They'll come to it, and you'll hear it.


----------



## imperfectboi (Aug 2, 2008)

Ok so good news and bad news. Good news is that Petsmart replaced the cage. Bad news is the guy was a we will just say butthead. Again sorry for the language but with all the stress a being jobless all because somebody keeps losing my application. The other nursing home I can understand because state is there which makes everybody on their toes and stressed out. State is now gone so I'm going to call them tomorrow and hopefully I'll have a job soon. Plus waking up from somebody screaming your rat is out wasn't the best way to wake up. I wrote it right after I got woken up. Maybe I should have calmed down first. Ok so the wonderful manager at Petsmart.
When I first talked to him he told me that that particular cage had never been brought back because of a hole and that I must have a Super Rat. He then asked me if I still had the box, I said no. He then asked me if I still had the instructions. I said no. He then asked me, Well do you have the receipt or did you lose that to ? When I came in he saw me walk in with the cage and when I went up to the counter I showed him the hole and he looked at me and said that will be $109.99 
I was like ok are you just gonna put it back on my card. He looked at me and said Oh so you are the one with the rat cage ? You should have specified who you were when you came in. After I clearly showed him the hole he tried to charge me for the cage ! Seriously ? Umm I just talked to you like 20 minutes ago and when a guy comes in and goes to you specifically with a rat cage and shows you a hole in the cage don't you think it would click ? Oh hey that must be the guy I talked to with the rat cage with a hole in it.


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

imperfectboi said:


> Is this better? Sorry I was just really mad.


Yep, it will help the younger ones among us. Thanks for taking the responsibility to edit it. It really is awesome how the forum is able to help everyone without leaving hard feelings.


----------



## Gma and Gpa P (Jan 17, 2009)

imperfectboi said:


> Ok so the wonderful manager at Petsmart.
> When I first talked to him he told me that that particular cage had never been brought back because of a hole and that I must have a Super Rat. He then asked me if I still had the box, I said no. He then asked me if I still had the instructions. I said no. He then asked me, Well do you have the receipt or did you lose that to ? When I came in he saw me walk in with the cage and when I went up to the counter I showed him the hole and he looked at me and said that will be $109.99
> I was like ok are you just gonna put it back on my card. He looked at me and said Oh so you are the one with the rat cage ? You should have specified who you were when you came in. After I clearly showed him the hole he tried to charge me for the cage ! Seriously ? Umm I just talked to you like 20 minutes ago and when a guy comes in and goes to you specifically with a rat cage and shows you a hole in the cage don't you think it would click ? Oh hey that must be the guy I talked to with the rat cage with a hole in it.


Wow! Well, the manager should NOT be talking to a customer like that! I'm thinking now you should take him to corporate. Let the entire Petsmart company know how this manager talked to you. If he thinks he can just walk all over his customers and talk down to them, he shouldn't even be working there. But I'm glad you got your money back for that cage!

Anita


----------



## imperfectboi (Aug 2, 2008)

Ok so I ended up getting the same cage when I got my money back from Petsmart. The crazy but WONDERFUL thing is that there has been NO CHEWING ! None whatsoever ! When they chew you can definitely hear it and I have heard nothing at all. I don't get it. I'm extremely happy but I just don't get it. The only thing for them to chew on is their house and that is all I have heard them chew on. Any explanations for this ? Also when I got Ani (my third rat) there was no fighting for like the first month and I guess they got used to each other and the fighting started. Since I got the new cage the fighting has calmed down so much. I have no idea what is going on but I love it.


----------



## Ratnoob523 (May 8, 2009)

If you don't want your kids hearing the "A" and "S" words you better never let them on a school bus lol.

*nevermind didn't realize the post had been edited.

If you need a new cage and don't want to spend a 100 bucks craigslist is a good place to look. Also if they escape again do not leave their cage open hoping they will return. They will return.. but only to grab food and stash it inside your sofa or wherever they decided would be a better nest! I learned that from experience


----------



## Little-Fizz (Mar 5, 2009)

Ratnoob523 said:


> If you don't want your kids hearing the "A" and "S" words you better never let them on a school bus lol.


Haha yeah, I mean I know people want to shelter their kids... But it's really hard these days. I mean I'm no parent but even at work. I was serving this women and her probably 12 year old kid, their bill was $4.20 and I read the total then handed them the receipt. The kid chuckled and gave me this look (I guess because I have huge plugs in my ears he thought it would impress me that he knew what that was) I just gave him a funny look. Not the mention the things my little sisters say, it's impossible to shelter kids these days because of school, television, brittany spears, there is no escaping it. But I understand 200% that you get the extra piece of mind knowing that your children aren't being exposed the foul language and what not on a RAT forum.


----------



## imperfectboi (Aug 2, 2008)

Yeah I prolly should have thought about what I posted but I was so angry and I'll be sure to watch what I say in the future.


----------

